# New to me 17 Mako



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

*New to me 17 Mako PHOTOS added*

Help. I'm in a bit of an unusual situation. I am buying, or considering buying, a 1970 17' Mako with a 1988 70hp Evinrude and trailer from a friend. The boat has not been run in 2 years. I have the boat in my driveway trying to decide what it's worth. The hull is in good shape with the typical spider cracks and normal wear and tear. I did a compression test today, with 120 PSI on each of the three cylinders (tested each cylinder three times to make sure of an accurate reading). The boat is very basic, no electronics (RPM and fuel gauge only), no T-top, no Bimini, it has an integral 24 gallon fuel tank. After an inspection with a friend we have determined that I will have to replace the steering cable and a bit of other minor work. The main question is what is the boat worth??

Additional questions. The fuel has been sitting for at least 2 years. Should i use a fuel additive, add a new fuel filter and hope for the best or should I drain about 20 gallons of fuel? We are going to check, and clean the carburetor tomorrow, replace the fuel lines and do some other basic work. What other concerns would you have with a boat that has not been run in 2 years. 

Again the main question is what is a 40 year old basic Mako with a 1988 70 hp. Evinrude worth?

The engine was serviced twice during it's layup, and now starts very quickly.

Photos added.

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hmm sounds like a money pitt


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

ask here:
http://www.classicmako.com/

Read around over there. You will find that a lot of boats that age, not just Makos, have rotten transoms, stringers, etc. Not trying to rain on your parade but make sure of what you are buying.

I would not put 2 year old gas in my lawnmower, much less an outboard. I know 20 gallons of gas is a lot of money but not near as much as it can cost you in repairs.

A motor that has sat that long, I would pull the plugs, squirt a couple of ounces of something like this in each cylinder, then spin it without the plugs before trying to start it. http://www.westmarine.com/1/1/74161-fogging-oil-additive-12-oz.html


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

With out seeing it I would say its not worth more than $2500 bucks.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I should have added that after pulling the plugs and spraying WD40 into them the engine started immediately.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I would plan for a new tank on such an old boat... New steering and controls/cables... Lighting upgrades and trailer stuff so i would try to own it for as close to $1,200 as possible... but i am a consummate cheap ass so I may bit too low ball.

As for the existing fuel, I would use it to light bonfires. Full removal of fuel as well as pull float bowls and clean them and the jets.

Brent


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

The fuel tank has a mfg stamp showing the year 2000. I may have misstated about the tank being integral, it sits below the console and the front console seat. I've posted on the Classic Mako site. Thanks for that. And Yes I think I agree about dumping the fuel. The folks over at Posner will take it off my hands for .25 cents per gallon. Any other thoughts??


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If that 2000 tank looks SUPER, I would bump my guess to $1,600 then.

Brent


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

New fuel lines from the tank to the motor and from the motor to the carbs. Im going tru this pain with a 2005 model now. Bad fuel will eat the insides of the lines out putting very small pieces of rubber into the motor, the lines may look fine but change them anyway. The carbs will all probably need rebuilding it will cost around $350 for this but you need to do it.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

My main concern would be the transom. Have somebody check it or at least grab the the bottom of the motor and lift to see if there is any give at the transom. The 17 is great boat and if it's been taken care of could be a great find. That motor was bulletproof as well so if the price is right and checks out have fun.

I would get the guy on here, Shane Livingston?, to check it out. Everything I hear about him it would be money well spent.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I would bet unless the boat was in a carport for the last 30 years if there is wood in the transom it is rotten. Remember that it has fiberglass on both sides and a boat that old will have a pretty thick coat of glass on both sides so it may be hard to detect but.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Any others thoughts on the value/cost?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Too many variables. Need detailed pics of motor, hull, trailer, electronics....
How a boat has been maintained can add a lot (or take away) from value. I have also seen boats two years old that were not worth half of their "book" value. The classic Mako's do have a following and bring a fair price if in good condition.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Photos added. Still looking for opinions on value. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Most marine shops can check the transom....Like said previously, ifin it's been sitting out...the transom probably has some rot to it...The pics are hazey, but it looks like a nice lil' ride....Good luck whichever way you choose!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

With steering and mechanical systems working properly....$1,500

With current condition and "unknowns".....$700 

Remember that free advise is worth exactly that. If it had been kept original it would have been worth a good bit more IMO.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

its all in what you want, if your a mako guy then its of value to you. I would prefer an older boat like this to a new one. I checked with big mikes fiberglass last year before i lost my job when I was looking at a 19 mako. I asked him for a worst case scenario( without holding him to it ,Sight unseen) on the rehab of the floor stringers and transom of an 86 19 ft mako. he said with doing stringers floor transom and top coats would be $3200 to $3600. if this is the size and style of a boat you want you could easily sink a lot of money in it. but to me, a classic mako for about 7k invested in the boat and Ive seen pleant of good deals on 115 yammy four strokes for 3500 to 4k. now you have a boat that would last another 40 years and a hell of alot more rock solid than some of the newer light weight 17 ftrs... 
again all in what u want. definatley check out classic mako like mentioned before. you can see what you would be getting into and see the outcome and rewards of restoring a classic boat. I know pleanty of big grown men that would take 3 out 17 miles off shore in a 17 mako.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

you have a gold mine on your hands!!!!!:thumbsup: One of the best riding hull designs ever............enough said.......


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The inside looks real clean and good. Does it have any soft spots? The transom in the pics looks like it might need some work, would have to see it to know. Take a screwdriver or something like that and knock on the transom all over the back of the boat, under the motor, every where and if you hear any difference in sound or soft spots its not worth buying. Like stated above, to replace a transom it is pretty steep.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

There are no obvious soft spots that I can find. The transom sounds solid, but I intend to add SS mounting plate for reinforcement.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

To answer your question $1850.00 to $2250.00 just my opion


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> but I intend to add SS mounting plate for reinforcement


Don't do that.

If the transom is solid there is no need. Another note about that is you have just drawn attention to the transom that there is something wrong and your to cheap to fix it right.

It just looks like you stuck a Band-Aid on the thing.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Not real interested in how it looks to someone else. The transom does indeed look and sound solid, but is getting old and I'm attempting to be proactive about the situation. 

Thanks for all the replies. I have decided to buy the boat but the price is still being debated.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

i dont have the answer but wouldnt a stainless bracket mounted be more opportunity for water intrusion?? just asking. It would bring down the resale value and make people hesitant to buy it if you decided in two years you wanted to upgrade to a larger boat.... just a little input


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The fact that the motor is in job shape would be important to me. I always have a good marine mechanic check the engine before I buy. I learned this from the school of hard knocks. Re-powering can be expensive. From the photos the boat looks in good shape. Put it in the water to see if you really like it. Did the owner give you any idea what he/she wants for it? Look at Boat Trader to see what something comparable sells for in the Mako brand. Then I would think about what it would cost to bring it up to what I want then decide how much to offer. I'm like some of these guys there are too many variables to put a $ sign on it.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> It would bring down the resale value and make people hesitant to buy it if you decided in two years you wanted to upgrade to a larger boat.... just a little input



BINGO! Winner -- Winner You get a Chicken Dinner.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

They are right. Adding any sort of SS plate is a bad idea, whether the transom is solid or not.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

hey beachbum, just seeing if your a Mako owner or not. just remembered the thread cause i like the old Mako's.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah. Same boat different thread. Im in love with the boat. I ran it hard for the last two weeks, went outside from Florida point in Orange Beach back to Pensacola pass last weekend without a single splash on me. Driest 17 I've ever been on.The boat was originally owned by the same guy that owned the Entertainer and the Chulamar, and is the same blue of the Chulamar. Great little boat.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

hey post some pics, keep us informed of the upgrades


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful boat I wouldnt add anything to the transum it would ruin it. Great motor.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

*17 mako*

glad to hear it ran well for you. sounds like you did your homework. of course, its an old boat, so anything could pop up. nothin like a classic mako. i refurbed a 20mako that had twin 70's. sweet boat. wasnt happy at all to sell it. i can definitely see a 22-23 remodel in my future. whats nice about the 17 is you dont have to worry as much about the low transom as in the 20 cause you arent likely going to put it through as much. 
tight lines


----------

